# Sports agency website for sale



## Storpix (Aug 20, 2003)

My sports photo agency www.digitalsportsarchive.com is currently for sale.  

(You'll notice my last post is promoting a different site, I intend to sell DSA and devote my time to Storpix.com)

DSA has 50 photographers around the country and works with many of the nations top publishers, including:

ESPN 
Time, Inc.
USA Today
and many many many others.

Have a look:

username:  guest
password:   digital

If you, or someone you know, is interested in learning more about DSA please do not hesitate to contact me.

Thanks

Chris


----------

